# is it ok to mix kibble?



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Waht is the ereason behind you wanting to mix? My sister mixes Apsen and Native for her little lab mix. Marisol perfers Aspen but my sister wants her to eat Native as it has higher protien and Marisol is a working dog. So yes you can mix a dogs food if you want too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I do... 

My guy gets 1/2 cup of Ultra kibble and 1/4 of Merrick kibble twice a day. <- I like the Merrick food and might transition over to it at some point, but I've always fed my dogs Nutro and like the Ultra kibble. 

And I've also given the guy 1/4 of other kibble brands. 

Reason why? It's mainly me spoiling my boy and giving him a special treat and keep it interesting for me as his grocery shopping mom without drastically changing his diet.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Exactly what I have been doing to transition from puppy to adult food. And I had a lot of puppy food left so can't throw it away. I started at 25% of one and 75% of the other then half and half then 75% and 25%.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a confession...I rarely ever do the slowly transition route...with one exception if the dog is not well ..i.e. having tummy troubles etc... 
I just switch the food and be done with it.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually feed a raw diet but none the less i dont get this slow transitioning thing.... i have never done that.... but maybe that is a result of eating the same thing every day forever and not developing the necessary gut bacteria... generally when I did feed kibble and what i do wiht my cats as well is switch foods all the time. I switch ever bag ... all better brands but I have always wanted my dogs to be able to eat anything i feed them and the cats as well... I want resilience not a dog thats system goes crazy when they eat something different. I do occasionally feed kibble now... if we are going to a show or whatever and I want my dogs to be able to eat anything i feed them... to me variety is the spice of life and the more different foods I can get my dogs acquainted with ... all the better they are
s


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know your puppy has had tummy problems in the past... I hope you're not planning on switching his food again. You need to let his GI tract have a little rest. 

As a rule, I think when you transition over to a new food you do mix the foods. Say for the first week you do 1/4 cup new food, 3/4 cup old food. Maybe a week or so into the transition you do 1/2 and 1/2, and then maybe 3/4 new food, 1/4 old food the third week, and then 1 cup new food at the end of the transition.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva said:


> I actually feed a raw diet but none the less i dont get this slow transitioning thing.... i have never done that.... but maybe that is a result of eating the same thing every day forever and not developing the necessary gut bacteria... *generally when I did feed kibble and what i do wiht my cats as well is switch foods all the time.* *I switch ever bag ... all better brands but I have always wanted my dogs to be able to eat anything i feed them and the cats as well... I want resilience not a dog thats system goes crazy when they eat something different.* I do occasionally feed kibble now... if we are going to a show or whatever and I want my dogs to be able to eat anything i feed them... to me variety is the spice of life and the more different foods I can get my dogs acquainted with ... all the better they are
> s


That's similar to what I was thinking when I started adding different kibbles to my guy's food and switching things up with the "side kibble". I want my guy to be able to eat more than one type of food. And because I'm only giving small amounts, I never really worry about this causing any problems, no matter what brand of kibble I pick up. 

Weaning or transitioning... I do it because our vet recommends it. Having a collie with a TERRIBLE digestive system, I'd be very cautious about going from a bland kibble like Nutro Ultra to something like Evo Red. Or even going from Ultra to Wellness might be tricky because Wellness has those bone bits in it. 

I tried Prairie with Jacks and he couldn't handle even the 1/2 cup a day. I can't imagine how he'd handle a full 2 cups a day of it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IF you are talking about transitioning, it's best to do it in slow increments, especially since your puppy has experienced major consequences from food switching. I thought you had decided to wait, given all the troubles you experienced just a few weeks ago with the switch. What's changed?

If you are thinking about permanent mixing between different manufacturer's processed foods, *DON"T*! Each manufacturer puts in certain vitamins, minerals and supplements in differing proportions for their foods, sometimes in the different formulations from the same manufacturer. Unless you know exactly what you are doing and how much of each supplement, vitamin and mineral your dog is getting by mixing, you are risking some potentially major and damaging health consequences and possible overdosing. It's too risky! For example, Vitamin A in large doses is toxic to dogs. It is possible to overdose your dog on this vitamin by mixing two different manufacturers formulations together.

You don't want to set your puppy up for chronic digestive ills. Please talk to your vet about a proper feeding plan and then follow your vet's advice!


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

I have got no problems with the food, buddy just about eats anything i give him. I don't even know what he does not like to eat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> If you are thinking about permanent mixing between different manufacturer's processed foods, *DON"T*! Each manufacturer puts in certain vitamins, minerals and supplements in differing proportions for their foods, sometimes in the different formulations from the same manufacturer. Unless you know exactly what you are doing and how much of each supplement, vitamin and mineral your dog is getting by mixing, you are risking some potentially major and damaging health consequences and possible overdosing. It's too risky! For example, Vitamin A in large doses is toxic to dogs. It is possible to overdose your dog on this vitamin by mixing two different manufacturers formulations together.


I've read about this (overdosing) before and it always confused me a little... 

How can you overdose Vitamin A if you are only feeding 1/4 cup of a type of food in addition to 1/2 a cup of a different food in a meal? 

Now it does make sense that mixing the kibbles means that your dog might not be getting the balanced diet the manufacturers advertized on their bags. So in only feeding 1/4 cup of Merrick, my guy isn't getting the benefits promised on the bag. 

<- I'm pretty sure the dog foods I'm currently feeding my guy are similar enough that it shouldn't be a problem, but I'll keep the possible issue in mind.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> I've read about this (overdosing) before and it always confused me a little...
> 
> How can you overdose Vitamin A if you are only feeding 1/4 cup of a type of food in addition to 1/2 a cup of a different food in a meal?
> 
> ...


An "overage" or "underage" (probably better terms) is possible because manufacturers don't put the exact same amounts of nutrients/supplements/vitamins in their formulations. There are broad guidelines out there for the manufacturers, but every company's formulation is different, even in the same lines of food. Formula A may have one vitamin and Formula B may have double the the amount of Formula A's vitamin for some reason. My example is conceptual obviously, but depending on what is actually in the processed food and what total amounts you mix together, you dog might get an increased or decreased dose of a certain nutrient/vitamin and you might not be able to measure it without a PHd in canine nutrition. I'm sure someone else can explain this a lot better than me.

A few months ago I called Wellness about mixing between their lines and then mixing within a line and the representative was very upfront with me and told me not to do it for the above reasons. I appreciated his honesty in telling me this and relayed it to my vet, who distrusts every pet food manufacturer except Hills. She agreed with the representative and was surprised by his candor.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if that is why they don't say what kind of serving size the percentages on the back of their bag apply to... as in a cup or 4 cups...?  

And here I thought I solved the calorie problem by mixing a lower calorie food in with the higher calorie kibble. <- And I know a lot of people who do exactly this with Wellness formulas with excellent results with their dogs, so I always thought that it was OK. !


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I think when you talk to vets about nutrition you have to consider how much time vets spend on nutrition in vet school... I find it amusing that your vet distrusts everyone except hills which honestly is the food that I equate with Iams and Eukaneuba with regard to quality with the exception of their RX diets. 

I honestly don't understand where this dogs can only eat one thing came from. Dogs are omnivores... they eat everything... 

honestly I think about all the street dogs that manage to keep themselves alive and think about all the time I worry about my dogs diet... this is an animal that eats poop and will re-eat vomit.... honestly.... 

the average dog is not going to overdose on vitamin a because they eat two kibbles...mixed together.... while each manufacturer may be different, the difference aren't so great that it would cause an overdose... 

ie. vets and nutrition make me crazy... you know why she trusts hills the most.... well lets see how many vet scholarships hills pays for. That is the only exposure to nutrition that they get for two hours in their entire veterinary career.... 

I wish vets would address what they know and not feel that they are less valuable if they acknowledge the things they don't know about. 

just my two cents as always 
s


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I think when you talk to vets about nutrition you have to consider how much time vets spend on nutrition in vet school... I find it amusing that your vet distrusts everyone except hills which honestly is the food that I equate with Iams and Eukaneuba with regard to quality with the exception of their RX diets.
> 
> I honestly don't understand where this dogs can only eat one thing came from. Dogs are omnivores... they eat everything...
> 
> ...


So, what is your take on why the company's own representative strongly discourages mixing of their own lines? I give this opinion a greater weight.

I've had the Hills RX discussion with my vet many times. She knows I disagree with her. I would love to find someone who is totally unbiased when it comes to processed dog food and nutrition. I'm not talking raw food or homecooked meals--purely manufactured kibble. 

The OP's puppy is just home from the breeder and has already had a major digestive upset due to her switching the food and then back. I think at this puppy's young age she needs to stick with the food the puppy is doing the best on and not worry about switching/mixing, etc. She is setting that poor puppy up for lifelong digestive issues by stressing it's system right now, especially while he is growing and building natural immunities. She needs her vet to sit her down and explain to her what she is doing is risky. That's the real point of my posts.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> So, what is your take on why the company's own representative strongly discourages mixing of their own lines?


The person may have been speaking from experience, as in knowing exactly what the percentages were and how they would interact re/ mixed food. But I'm pretty sure the person had to tell you that for legal reasons. Whether it could harm your dog or not, it would be changing the formula you are feeding your dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Perhaps because it justifies his job?
If he told you well 99% of the dog foods we sell are so similar that you could mix them together and you dog would do just fine...one might start to question.......The food must not be all that 'specially formulated' if I can mix up the food and my dog will do just fine.





Dallas Gold said:


> So, what is your take on why the company's own representative strongly discourages mixing of their own lines? I give this opinion a greater weight.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> The OP's puppy is just home from the breeder and has already had a major digestive upset due to her switching the food and then back. I think at this puppy's young age she needs to stick with the food the puppy is doing the best on and not worry about switching/mixing, etc. She is setting that poor puppy up for lifelong digestive issues by stressing it's system right now, especially while he is growing and building natural immunities. She needs her vet to sit her down and explain to her what she is doing is risky. That's the real point of my posts.


and that I agree with.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Of course!!




Dallas Gold said:


> The OP's puppy is just home from the breeder and has already had a major digestive upset due to her switching the food and then back. I think at this puppy's young age she needs to stick with the food the puppy is doing the best on and not worry about switching/mixing, etc. She is setting that poor puppy up for lifelong digestive issues by stressing it's system right now, especially while he is growing and building natural immunities. She needs her vet to sit her down and explain to her what she is doing is risky. That's the real point of my posts.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I mixed Riley's kibble for a while. He was getting 1/2 California Natural and 1/2 Fromm. I started with the intention of switching to Fromm and when we got about halfway, he seemed to be doing so well on the mix, I figured maybe I'd just stay with that. We didn't do it for very long, though. When P & G bought the company that makes CN, I jumped the gun and wanted him off of it, asap.

I wouldn't try mixing kibbles again, though, (aside from a transition phase.) I know the issue of giving a dog variety in his diet is one that people on both sides of the argument feel strongly about, and it can get pretty heated. Personally, I feel that there's too much room for error on my part. I feel better leaving his nutritional needs to the professionals; finding one good food that he does well on and leaving it alone.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am not switching his food i have just read about people mixing kibbles and wondered why they do it. i have been told it can unbalance vitamins etc. Like some people feed raw in the a.m. and kibble in p.m. i was wondering if it was bad to do. my puppy is doing great on ProPlan and i am keeping him on it


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey if it ain't broke don't fix it.... 
if he is doing well then thats all that matters....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you!! he's doing really well!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I mixed Riley's kibble for a while. He was getting 1/2 California Natural and 1/2 Fromm. I started with the intention of switching to Fromm and when we got about halfway, he seemed to be doing so well on the mix, I figured maybe I'd just stay with that. We didn't do it for very long, though. When P & G bought the company that makes CN, I jumped the gun and wanted him off of it, asap.
> 
> I wouldn't try mixing kibbles again, though, (aside from a transition phase.) I know the issue of giving a dog variety in his diet is one that people on both sides of the argument feel strongly about, and it can get pretty heated. Personally, I feel that there's too much room for error on my part. I feel better leaving his nutritional needs to the professionals; finding one good food that he does well on and leaving it alone.


Exactly. Human error is my biggest concern, especially since I don't have an animal nutrition science background.

I realize the legal ramifications behind the representative's statement, and I didn't disclose the entire conversation, but he took me through some specifics of the formulas I was considering. 

I'm happy Oakley isn't switching and he's doing well.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Exactly. Human error is my biggest concern, especially since I don't have an animal nutrition science background.


Honestly do you have a degree in human nutrition? yet you manage to feed yourself every day and keep yourself mostly healthy... yet we live in fear of not being able to feed our dogs... there are no real guidelines for feeding dogs... very basics.. and if you know what they can't eat.. ie. chocolate... alchohol ... etc... my question is more of a general one... why don't we feel like we can feed our dogs competently...??? whether it be kibble or raw or homecooked or whatever you feed? Is that because these big corporations with their big advertising budgets and their funding of veterinary scholarships have convinced us that we aren't as competent or knowledgeable as they are??? In doing this they have managed to create a huge industry. 

(sociologist getting off her soapbox)
s


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Honestly do you have a degree in human nutrition? yet you manage to feed yourself every day and keep yourself mostly healthy... yet we live in fear of not being able to feed our dogs... there are no real guidelines for feeding dogs... very basics.. and if you know what they can't eat.. ie. chocolate... alchohol ... etc... my question is more of a general one... why don't we feel like we can feed our dogs competently...??? whether it be kibble or raw or homecooked or whatever you feed? Is that because these big corporations with their big advertising budgets and their funding of veterinary scholarships have convinced us that we aren't as competent or knowledgeable as they are??? In doing this they have managed to create a huge industry.
> 
> (sociologist getting off her soapbox)
> s


Actually, my nutritionist suggested I go back to school and get a degree because I learned the principles of human nutrition so quickly when I did one on one counseling to improve my life and my health--oh, and I lost 50 pounds in the process and never felt deprived. I personally believe most people don't feed themselves in a healthy manner and that is why we have such obesity, diabetes, cardiac and other major health issues these days, but that is off topic. I also personally feel I'm feeding my dog in a manner that is good for him.  Peace.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Honestly do you have a degree in human nutrition? yet you manage to feed yourself every day and keep yourself mostly healthy... yet we live in fear of not being able to feed our dogs... there are no real guidelines for feeding dogs... very basics.. and if you know what they can't eat.. ie. chocolate... alchohol ... etc... my question is more of a general one... why don't we feel like we can feed our dogs competently...??? whether it be kibble or raw or homecooked or whatever you feed? Is that because these big corporations with their big advertising budgets and their funding of veterinary scholarships have convinced us that we aren't as competent or knowledgeable as they are??? In doing this they have managed to create a huge industry.
> 
> (sociologist getting off her soapbox)
> s


I know the question wasn't directed at me, but for whatever my two cents is worth...

I don't think the big companies have convinced us that we're all idiots and aren't capable of properly feeding our dogs. The biggest problem (for me, anyway) is all the conflicting information out there. There's just so much conflicting information, so many conflicting opinions, that sifting through it and trying to separate fact from speculation from downright fiction gets to be nearly impossible. How much protein? Which vitamins and minerals does a dog really need -and how much and in what ratio? Grain: good or bad? (And that's just kibble. Home-cooked and raw gets even trickier, I think.) I'm sure some people have managed to figure it all out, but it makes my head spin! Sure, the dog food companies don't make it any easier by saying 'our philosophy is the best because...' but I think it would be just as difficult if they just put their food and on the market and didn't advertise at all.

Honestly, I think human nutrition is a LOT easier to figure out. For most people, you know what you should be eating and what you shouldn't. You know that fruits and veggies are better for you than Big Macs and Twinkies, and as long as you keep the balance of your diet tilted in the right direction, chances are you're doing okay. That's not nearly as complicated as figuring out what your dog needs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I know the question wasn't directed at me, but for whatever my two cents is worth...
> 
> I don't think the big companies have convinced us that we're all idiots and aren't capable of properly feeding our dogs. The biggest problem (for me, anyway) is all the conflicting information out there. There's just so much conflicting information, so many conflicting opinions, that sifting through it and trying to separate fact from speculation from downright fiction gets to be nearly impossible. How much protein? Which vitamins and minerals does a dog really need -and how much and in what ratio? Grain: good or bad? (And that's just kibble. Home-cooked and raw gets even trickier, I think.) I'm sure some people have managed to figure it all out, but it makes my head spin! Sure, the dog food companies don't make it any easier by saying 'our philosophy is the best because...' but I think it would be just as difficult if they just put their food and on the market and didn't advertise at all.
> 
> Honestly, I think human nutrition is a LOT easier to figure out. For most people, you know what you should be eating and what you shouldn't. You know that fruits and veggies are better for you than Big Macs and Twinkies, and as long as you keep the balance of your diet tilted in the right direction, chances are you're doing okay. That's not nearly as complicated as figuring out what your dog needs.


you are right my question was more general in nature... but I do think that we view dog nutrition as harder because we have been made to think it is harder and that we are not qualified to do it.... but thats just my two cents... I think our dogs are much more resillient than we give them credit for


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Shalva said:


> you are right my question was more general in nature... but I do think that we view dog nutrition as harder because we have been made to think it is harder and that we are not qualified to do it.... but thats just my two cents... I think our dogs are much more resillient than we give them credit for


 i believe this too. Think about it, they are in fact animals...i understand the whole vitamin, mineral, protein thing but i think maybe we look to deep into the whole nutrition side of it for our dogs. Do i believe corn should be the main ingredient in a dogs food? NO absolutely not. I believe they are much like humans we need a variety to have energy, stay fit and healthy. But the question was is it ok to mix some kibble A and Kibble B? i dont see why not?? i dont see how you can overdose on a certain vitamin?? is it commpletely balance no not really but is any ones diet completely balanced? then you have the whole "adding some table food" into the kibble, i believe we all do it, i add chicken to their kibble(well not my puppy yet) but to my lab i do and my shepard as well. i give them plain yogurt, some cheese at times, steak etc. isnt that making the diet unbalanced as well??? we all have our own opinions on it so i feel if the dog is healthy and thriving and happy then thats all that matters. growing up i had a shihtzu. we would drive to florida for vacation every year and take her with us. she ate mcdonalds on the road like we did! she lived to 13 years old. she ate the food that came in a package and looked like hamburger meat from the grocery store(forget the name of it).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It would help a lot if different manufacturer's food labeling and information were consistent, but it's not. Some list every conceivable nutrient in the product, some don't. It makes it difficult to read product labels and make valid comparisons between products. It's also going to depend on the dog and his/her individual needs. It's just not that simple to assume all dogs are resilient and you can dump anything and everything into the bowl and expect no adverse reactions. One dog may have a sensitive stomach, another may not. To mix kibbles without carefully considering the consequences for an individual dog is not the best course of action. If you want to risk it, fine, and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> It would help a lot if different manufacturer's food labeling and information were consistent, but it's not. Some list every conceivable nutrient in the product, some don't. It makes it difficult to read product labels and make valid comparisons between products. It's also going to depend on the dog and his/her individual needs. It's just not that simple to assume all dogs are resilient and you can dump anything and everything into the bowl and expect no adverse reactions. One dog may have a sensitive stomach, another may not. To mix kibbles without carefully considering the consequences for an individual dog is not the best course of action. If you want to risk it, fine, and I hope it works out for you.


Our sensitive stomached collie eats a mixture of Ultra/Merrick (in the mornings) and his mondo expensive ($70 for a 15# bag) prescription diet (at night). He and his golden retriever little bro do perfectly fine eating mixed kibble. 

Nobody is dumping just anything in bowls and winging it. 

FWIW - The reason why my golden only gets 1.5 cups food a day is because he eats other stuff during the day. I won't let my mom feed him spicy or "complicated" stuff (has a lot of dairy or grease or seasoning), but he does get a little homecooked stuff (meat and veggies) on the side. 

We couldn't do the same with the collie who must have a bland diet, but it works with Jacks.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i like adding homecooked food to their kibble, it just makes me feel good and veggies, chicken and beef i believe is excellent for them. would i ever feed mcdonalds like my parents did years and years ago? def Not!! but good foods i think its great for them as long as they do well with it.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> i like adding homecooked food to their kibble, it just makes me feel good and veggies, chicken and beef i believe is excellent for them. would i ever feed mcdonalds like my parents did years and years ago? def Not!! but good foods i think its great for them as long as they do well with it.


I feed a homecooked diet for one of the dogs and raw for the rest... they also get some kibble once in a while and I am of the variety is the spice of life school.... that having been said my dogs totally know the golden arches... they understand drive throughs and unfortunately they don't understand the difference between the bank or pharmacy and McD's.... bad mother am I... and ya know they are none the worse for wear... its not a steady diet but I eat junk periodically too.... 

I agree with you a hundred percent... your mcdonalds comment made me laugh so had to fess up


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Shalva said:


> I feed a homecooked diet for one of the dogs and raw for the rest... they also get some kibble once in a while and I am of the variety is the spice of life school.... that having been said my dogs totally know the golden arches... they understand drive throughs and unfortunately they don't understand the difference between the bank or pharmacy and McD's.... bad mother am I... and ya know they are none the worse for wear... its not a steady diet but I eat junk periodically too....
> 
> I agree with you a hundred percent... your mcdonalds comment made me laugh so had to fess up


 its funny though, i mean my mom didnt hesitate to think maybe these fries arent good for the dog...she loved them, she even had a cheeseburger! i will confess as well when my kids bring home mcdonalds now, my lab is right there waiting on the french fries and yes i love junk too. i hit the gym everyday but come home and eat leftover cake i have terrible will power!! but when i have to eat healthy i do it full force.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Shalva said:


> you are right my question was more general in nature... but I do think that we view dog nutrition as harder because we have been made to think it is harder and that we are not qualified to do it.... but thats just my two cents... *I think our dogs are much more resillient than we give them credit for*


I don't know. I see the opposite. It seems that over the past 20-30 years or so, dogs are becoming less and less resilliant. Maybe the average dog owner scrutinizes their dog more than we ever did back in the day, so we see subtle changes that used to go unnoticed? I would imagine that's part of it, at least.
I remember when every dog in our family, and every dog I knew of, ate what would now be considered horrible foods and had table scraps thrown in their dish every night. They did just fine. Or at least we thought they did. Now it seems like all heck breaks loose whenever someone so much as changes their dog's brand of kibble.
Maybe we're _making_ them less resilliant by sticking to rigid, commercial diets?


----------

